# HTC TouchPro 2 & VZW



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone see the HTC TouchPro 2 at Verizon Wireless yet? According to the blogs out there, it was supposed to be available today. Looking at their website I haven't seen anything, so I was wondering if anyone has seen it in the stores yet.

- Merg


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Verizon Touch Pro 2


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Verizon Touch Pro 2


The link does not work. Searching on "Touch Pro 2" and "Touchpro2" does not pull it up either.

- Merg


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The link does not work. Searching on "Touch Pro 2" and "Touchpro2" does not pull it up either.
> 
> - Merg


Link works fine for me. It might be your zipcode.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Link works fine for me. It might be your zipcode.


That might have been it. As soon as I logged out and searched on Touch Pro, I could see it.

I guess it's not available on-line for me yet.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

You should still be able to order it. I would start the order and then sign in when it asks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was going to wait for WinMobile 6.5 and then WinMobile 7.0, but this looks pretty nice. I've heard good things about TouchFlow navigation as well...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I was going to wait for WinMobile 6.5 and then WinMobile 7.0, but this looks pretty nice. I've heard good things about TouchFlow navigation as well...


They have already publicly stated there will be a free update for 6.5 for this particular phone. All rumors suggest it will be on or near October 6, as that is the big launch date for Windows Mobile 6.5


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> You should still be able to order it. I would start the order and then sign in when it asks.


Tried that. When I sign-on it just goes to my account and tells me that I am due for an upgrade. When I follow-through to see what phones are available, it doesn't list it.

I was hoping to see how much it would be for me since I have a $100 credit for New-in-Two, plus sometimes I end up getting an additional on-line discount. For instance, when I got my LG Voyager, the normal on-line price was $149. When I signed onto my account, it was $149-$100 for the New-in-Two, plus another $49 off for ordering on-line. Was hoping there might be something like that for the HTC TP2 so that I could get it cheap.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It must not be available in your area. I just checked my online account and I can get it for free with a new two-year contract.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

That stinks. I suppose worst case, you could always call a phone rep and see if they could override for you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> They have already publicly stated there will be a free update for 6.5 for this particular phone. All rumors suggest it will be on or near October 6, as that is the big launch date for Windows Mobile 6.5


Thanks - that's good news. I want to read a lot of review before I pull the trigger though. I currently have the Samsung SCH-i760 and my biggest complaint is that the phone only flashes it's LED to indicate a message is waiting or a call is missed within the first minute after the event fires - after that, nothing. I did see that it's a micro-USB charger, so that's cool, and it supports up to 16GB MicroSD card, but the onboard memory is kind of small.

It also has a SIM card - I've never had a phone with a SIM card, so I need to read up on what it's for.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rudeney said:


> It must not be available in your area. I just checked my online account and I can get it for free with a new two-year contract.


With my new-every-2 plan this phone will cost me $99.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> With my new-every-2 plan this phone will cost me $99.


I have "Double-Secret Platinum" status with VZW. I get "new every one" with $200 off. I guess it's because I've been with them almost 20 years (Cellular One bought by GTE bought by VZW) and I have five phones and pay (on time) about $300/mo for service. Oh, and anytime I go in the store to change plans or phones, they usually give me something lien an extra 5,000 anytime minutes, which we never seem to use. I guess the really like me. I wish D* liked me so much!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rudeney said:


> I have "Double-Secret Platinum" status with VZW. I get "new every one" with $200 off. I guess it's because I've been with them almost 20 years (Cellular One bought by GTE bought by VZW) and I have five phones and pay (on time) about $300/mo for service. Oh, and anytime I go in the store to change plans or phones, they usually give me something lien an extra 5,000 anytime minutes, which we never seem to use. I guess the really like me.


Lucky you! Verizon just doesn't like me as much, I guess.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I was going to wait for WinMobile 6.5 and then WinMobile 7.0, but this looks pretty nice. I've heard good things about TouchFlow navigation as well...


Drew,

I had a Touch Pro 1 with 6.1 and Touch Flo...it's not good. Layering a gui on top of another gui makes for a bit of a mess. I tried a bunch of different builds on the phone as well...including 6.5. Both my wife and thought they were the worst mobile phones we'd ever owned. As much as I appreciate some Microsoft products...CE,Windows Mobile, etc. just isn't good.

Give it a long try before you buy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Drew,
> 
> I had a Touch Pro 1 with 6.1 and Touch Flo...it's not good. Layering a gui on top of another gui makes for a bit of a mess. I tried a bunch of different builds on the phone as well...including 6.5. Both my wife and thought they were the worst mobile phones we'd ever owned. As much as I appreciate some Microsoft products...CE,Windows Mobile, etc. just isn't good.
> 
> Give it a long try before you buy.


Thanks Ken. Always good to have first-hand feedback. I did want to wait for reviews on the 2, and hopefully they resolved the issues with the earlier generations.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I have an HTC Apache (a.k.a. XV6700) running WM 6.1. I also tried running TouchFlo on it and was very disappointed. I assumed it was because the Apache just didn't have the horsepower to run all that. I hate to hear that the Touch Pro, which was supposedly designed for it, can't handle it well, either. Right now, I have _almost_ the perfect O/S build on my phone, except that I'm having Bluetooth issues. Of course this is my own fault for hacking it, but it's a challenge to see what sort of crap I can put on it an still make it wall work.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks - that's good news. I want to read a lot of review before I pull the trigger though. I currently have the Samsung SCH-i760 and my biggest complaint is that the phone only flashes it's LED to indicate a message is waiting or a call is missed within the first minute after the event fires - after that, nothing. I did see that it's a micro-USB charger, so that's cool, and it supports up to 16GB MicroSD card, but the onboard memory is kind of small.
> 
> It also has a SIM card - I've never had a phone with a SIM card, so I need to read up on what it's for.


I've had the Touch Pro and have had the Touch Pro 2 for a few days now. I personally love the Touch Flo 3D theme from HTC. The good thing about Windows Mobile though is you are not locked into any theme. TF3D is just a today plugin and every aspect of it can be turned off.

As far as memory, more memory uses more battery. Thats why these devices are all staying around the same memory point over the past few years. They are trying to strike a good balance between performance and battery life. I think the current amount is more then enough for my needs. With a good task manager, its easy to kill programs you don't need in order to free up memory if needed.

Now for the phone itself, the keyboard is the best I've used. The display is very nice. With this resolution its much easier to view webpages and you get twice as much data on the screen when viewing documents, spreadsheets, and email. The speaker phone is one of the best I've ever used on a cell phone. It has omni-directional mikes on the back along with the speaker. Noise cancellation is perfect and party on the other end hears you crystal clear I've been told. I have done 2 conference calls from my phone with multiple people with me and on the other end. One was at lunch and the other at a jobsite, both were fairly quiet. I'm not sure how it would react in a louder environment, but I love it so far. The sim card doesn't even need to be messed with unless you plan on traveling. It is locked out from US carriers and can only be used abroad. I can't wait to try this option in a few weeks when I will be out of the US.

The bad so far is minimal for me. I miss a D-pad. Starting to get used to it, but miss it none the less. Also, it is a little big. The size of an Iphone, but twice as thick. Worth it to me for the keyboard. For now, thats the only negatives I have.

I didn't comment on the software, as its Windows Mobile and can be configured to the Nth degree if wanted.

For me this is the best Windows Mobile phone I've owned. I would highly recommend if WinMo is what you want.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> I've had the Touch Pro and have had the Touch Pro 2 for a few days now. I personally love the Touch Flo 3D theme from HTC. The good thing about Windows Mobile though is you are not locked into any theme. TF3D is just a today plugin and every aspect of it can be turned off.
> 
> As far as memory, more memory uses more battery. Thats why these devices are all staying around the same memory point over the past few years. They are trying to strike a good balance between performance and battery life. I think the current amount is more then enough for my needs. With a good task manager, its easy to kill programs you don't need in order to free up memory if needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Can you let me know if the phone has blinking LEDs (or some other indicator when the screen is off) to alert you that you have a missed call or voice mail waiting? My current phone (Samsung SCH-i760, Win Mobile 6.1) only blinks the LED for about a minute and then shuts the screen down and takes the LED with it. If you see the phone from across the room you'd never know you missed a call ... nothing blinking.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Can you let me know if the phone has blinking LEDs (or some other indicator when the screen is off) to alert you that you have a missed call or voice mail waiting? My current phone (Samsung SCH-i760, Win Mobile 6.1) only blinks the LED for about a minute and then shuts the screen down and takes the LED with it. If you see the phone from across the room you'd never know you missed a call ... nothing blinking.


I have a hack on my Apache to make the light blink continuously (which actually means it just turns amber, which is the same thing it does when I have e-mail or it's charging). I'd rather have an annoying periodic beep, like my wife's RAZR does. I've missed some voicemail for several hours when the phone has been on the bedroom dresser charger and I didn't hear the initial ring.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I have the TP2 from tmobile and im happy i waited for this phone rather than getting an unlocked Touch HD 
The touch flo interface increase the phone usability
I'd say it's probably one of the best smartphones for this year if not the best


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Can you let me know if the phone has blinking LEDs (or some other indicator when the screen is off) to alert you that you have a missed call or voice mail waiting? My current phone (Samsung SCH-i760, Win Mobile 6.1) only blinks the LED for about a minute and then shuts the screen down and takes the LED with it. If you see the phone from across the room you'd never know you missed a call ... nothing blinking.


The LED does not shut off with the screen and does blink until you acknowledge whatever event has happened. You can also change these settings in the sounds & notifications so that new email doesn't cause the light to blink, but new text and missed calls do. Time frames for how long the LED blinks are an option as well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> With my new-every-2 plan this phone will cost me $99.


It finally showed up as an upgrade for me too at the $99 price with the new-every-2 disocount. I guess I'll hafta to wait a while for the price to drop as I can't justify $99 for a new phone when my current one (LG Voyager) works just fine.



phat78boy said:


> I've had the Touch Pro and have had the Touch Pro 2 for a few days now. I personally love the Touch Flo 3D theme from HTC. The good thing about Windows Mobile though is you are not locked into any theme. TF3D is just a today plugin and every aspect of it can be turned off.
> 
> As far as memory, more memory uses more battery. Thats why these devices are all staying around the same memory point over the past few years. They are trying to strike a good balance between performance and battery life. I think the current amount is more then enough for my needs. With a good task manager, its easy to kill programs you don't need in order to free up memory if needed.
> 
> ...


Phat,

Thanks for the review/comments. I am a little disappointed that it does not have a D-pad. How do you move around the menus when the phone is open? Is the touch screen still active? I'm assuming that since this phone uses Windows Mobile v6, that I can just synch it with Outlook on my computer with ActiveSync, correct? I've never used a PDA capable phone before, so I'm a little slow on the uptake there (I'm still using an HP IPAQ 1910 and I only use my LG Voyager for text messaging and calls - no VZCast or web browsing).

- Merg


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Phat,
> 
> Thanks for the review/comments. I am a little disappointed that it does not have a D-pad. How do you move around the menus when the phone is open? Is the touch screen still active? I'm assuming that since this phone uses Windows Mobile v6, that I can just synch it with Outlook on my computer with ActiveSync, correct? I've never used a PDA capable phone before, so I'm a little slow on the uptake there (I'm still using an HP IPAQ 1910 and I only use my LG Voyager for text messaging and calls - no VZCast or web browsing).
> 
> - Merg


With the phone open there are arrow keys on the keyboards that let you navigate and yes the touch screen is still active 
Yes it will sync with outlook with ActiveSync but i have T-Mobile and it will be really backwards for VZN to disable any of these


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Actually with Windows 7 (and I think with Vista) sync is done via Windows Mobile Device Center (new name for ActiveSync). Also, available now as a phone download is Micrsoft's My Phone, which sends an encrypted backup of your phone to store on their server.

You can move around the menu's etc. by moving your on the Touch screen as well as using the stylus if you have the full keyboard closed. 

I've found some new cabs on the sites I mentioned above that enhance the battery performance. 

I've already made some nice wallpapers using HTWalls. Also changed the taskbar, etc.

A superb phone!!!!


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Couldn't agree more about the myphone service from microsoft. It automatically backs up items on your phone once a night. Works great and has an online interface which you can use to input data or see data entered if your phone happens to be out of commission. While I still sync with Outlook, with Vista or 7 it requires Windows Mobile Device Center, I may give it up as promising as myphone has been.

As for getting around, a combination of hard keys and mostly touch screen has been working well for me. The end call button serves as a minimize and the windows key gives you quick access to your applications.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I ordered mine on Friday for $99. According to FedEx, they just tried to deliver it to my house and nobody was there so I'll have to chase it to the distribution center. I've been waiting for this phone for a LONG time - replacing my Palm Treo 700w.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

VegasDen said:


> Actually with Windows 7 (and I think with Vista) sync is done via Windows Mobile Device Center (new name for ActiveSync). Also, available now as a phone download is Micrsoft's My Phone, which sends an encrypted backup of your phone to store on their server.
> 
> You can move around the menu's etc. by moving your on the Touch screen as well as using the stylus if you have the full keyboard closed.
> 
> ...


What about Windows XP? Is it still Activesync there or is there an XP version of Windows Mobile Device Center?

- Merg


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

The Merg said:


> What about Windows XP? Is it still Activesync there or is there an XP version of Windows Mobile Device Center?
> 
> - Merg


XP still has ActiveSync...no worries. It's the same just a name change for Vista/Win7.

FYI (I know this thread is Verizon) but for Sprint folks (like me)....don't be hesitant to call re: the huge price difference between Verison & Sprint. My own personal experience is persistence pays off. 'Nuff said.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I got the phone last night - had to chase it up to the FedEx warehouse near the airport because it required a signature and they came when any reasonable person is WORKING...

All I can say about this phone is.. WOW.

I am going to be customizing it a LOT. As I suspected, the only thing that my Treo did better was the fact that it had a switch on the top of the phone for "ring/silent". I didn't even have to look at the phone to know if I'd turned off the ringer in a movie theater. So far it's a bit complicated to switch the TP2 between ringer and vibrate but I'm sure I'll find a quicker way.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

djlong said:


> I got the phone last night - had to chase it up to the FedEx warehouse near the airport because it required a signature and they came when any reasonable person is WORKING...
> 
> All I can say about this phone is.. WOW.
> 
> I am going to be customizing it a LOT. As I suspected, the only thing that my Treo did better was the fact that it had a switch on the top of the phone for "ring/silent". I didn't even have to look at the phone to know if I'd turned off the ringer in a movie theater. So far it's a bit complicated to switch the TP2 between ringer and vibrate but I'm sure I'll find a quicker way.


Hit the volume button on the side, then select vibrate when the volume meter appears.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

There should also be a shortcut button on the keyboard that will let you put it on vibrate if you want to do it that way also.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> The LED does not shut off with the screen and does blink until you acknowledge whatever event has happened. You can also change these settings in the sounds & notifications so that new email doesn't cause the light to blink, but new text and missed calls do. Time frames for how long the LED blinks are an option as well.


Thanks - that is awesome about the LED!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I downloaded the user guide for the HTC Pro 2 from here - it really looks like a great phone!

The ONE thing I really dislike though, is that the MicroSD card can only be inserted by taking off the back panel and removing the battery ... that seems like a design flaw to me, but I suppose they just want people to insert it once and never remove it. I constantly remove my MicroSD card from my current phone to transfer files, as it's quick and easy, so I'm a little disappointed in this. Still probably going to get it though.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The ONE thing I really dislike though, is that the MicroSD card can only be inserted by taking off the back panel and removing the battery ... that seems like a design flaw to me, but I suppose they just want people to insert it once and never remove it. I constantly remove my MicroSD card from my current phone to transfer files, as it's quick and easy, so I'm a little disappointed in this. Still probably going to get it though.


Not sure how long its been since you've used one of the current batch of WinMo phones, but they now have an option when plugged in USB to choose what you want to do. The options are typically: ActiveSync, Harddrive, and Phone as Modem. In harddrive mode, your PC sees the memory card as a removable storage device and you can transfer files and store items just easy as a USB thumb drive in this mode.

The reason behind them putting the memory card behind the back panel is because open slot memory cards have for years easily popped out while carrying them on your hip. I used to have this problem constantly with my Ipaq's and pretty much every device since then. With the new harddrive mode, its not as big of a pain as you initially think though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> Not sure how long its been since you've used one of the current batch of WinMo phones, but they now have an option when plugged in USB to choose what you want to do. The options are typically: ActiveSync, Harddrive, and Phone as Modem. In harddrive mode, your PC sees the memory card as a removable storage device and you can transfer files and store items just easy as a USB thumb drive in this mode.
> 
> The reason behind them putting the memory card behind the back panel is because open slot memory cards have for years easily popped out while carrying them on your hip. I used to have this problem constantly with my Ipaq's and pretty much every device since then. With the new harddrive mode, its not as big of a pain as you initially think though.


I haven't hooked up my WinMobile 6.1 phone to my PC with a cable in a long time, but the last time I tried, it only launched ActiveSync and didn't offer a "hard-drive" option. I did see this in the user manual for the HTC TP2, and it does support up to 16GB MicroSD card, so that's an option, but for my current phone I had several cards I swap in and out - two have different sets of music, another had mapping data, another had data and programs. With 16GB I may get by, but I think it would still be nice to have the MicroSD card "hot swappable".


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I understand, I have a few I do the same things with. I had the TP1 so my biggest selling point for this model, besides the screen, was the inclusion of the headset jack. 

I think you'd be very happy with this model should you choose to take the dive.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> ...but for my current phone I had several cards I swap in and out - two have different sets of music, another had mapping data, another had data and programs.


I use the Windows interface quite often with my TP2. Basically, it just puts your phone into Explorer as another "drive".

What you might consider is creating a set of folders on your PC. A couple for music, one for your maps and another for data/programs. Hook up your phone via USB...then move folders around like you do anything else in Explorer. Simple and no pulling off the back cover for card change outs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

VegasDen said:


> I use the Windows interface quite often with my TP2. Basically, it just puts your phone into Explorer as another "drive".
> 
> What you might consider is creating a set of folders on your PC. A couple for music, one for your maps and another for data/programs. Hook up your phone via USB...then move folders around like you do anything else in Explorer. Simple and no pulling off the back cover for card change outs.


That's definitely an option, but copying files back and forth constantly is not really as simple as swapping a card through an exposed slot! 

Regardless, I really am liking everything I see about this phone. The only thing holding me back is "what's next" ... I know it's getting closer to 6.5 being released, and new phones will come out with it, so do I wait for those new phones or take the plunge and really hope that HTC and Verizon WILL let the phone be upgraded to 6.5 later? Still on the fence here ...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

The upgrade to 6.5 shouldn't hold you back, its a guarantee they will release it for this phone. In fact the image for 6.5 on our phones is already floating around. 

10-6 is the big release date, so if you ordered now you would still be within your 30 day window if something big gets released that day. Besides that day, we won't see anything significant until WinMo 7 hits next year.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Like phat7boy says...you can count on a 6.5 ROM to be released "officially". Microsoft wants Marketplace (their AppStore) to take off...so I'm certain there is a lot of "pressure" on HTC, etc.

Unofficially, the folks at ppcgeeks are working hard for an unlocker for CDMA TP2. Once that happens there will be a flood of custom made ROMs with 6.5. I ran 6.5 on my TP1 for months...some nice touches and changes to the interface.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a feeling I won't have much luck with the "self-upgrade", as it took me a Google search to figure out that TP2 meant .... wait for it .... Touch Pro 2! 

:lol:


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

lol, but you found out! The self-upgrade is pretty much dummy proof. You just connect your phone to your computer, perform a sync, and launch an executable. A couple next prompts and you have upgraded your phone. The upgrade erases everything, so one more sync and your all set. Its not bad at all.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

That sounds cool! I'll start paying closer attention if the self-upgrade will work with Verizon and won't break warranties...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm definitely getting excited to get into one of the stores to check this out. I'm assuming it also comes with a stylus so that it can truely be used as a PDA, but that you can also just use the touchscreen like a regular touchscreen phone if you want.

- Merg


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> That sounds cool! I'll start paying closer attention if the self-upgrade will work with Verizon and won't break warranties...


The upgrades themselves are carrier specific and always issued by the carrier and won't void warranties. Sometimes they are available on HTC's website also, but once again by carrier. Now non sanctioned updates are not warrantied.



The Merg said:


> I'm definitely getting excited to get into one of the stores to check this out. I'm assuming it also comes with a stylus so that it can truely be used as a PDA, but that you can also just use the touchscreen like a regular touchscreen phone if you want.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, it has a stylus. With the TF3D turned on, it is very finger friendly though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> The upgrades themselves are carrier specific and always issued by the carrier and won't void warranties. Sometimes they are available on HTC's website also, but once again by carrier. Now non sanctioned updates are not warrantied.


I should have been more specific: I was referring to the custom ROMs that the other poster mentioned (and for which a link to another forum was given).

Do you have Verizon Wireless? I've been assuming you do, per the thread title, but you could just be an interested party!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Some quick notes as I've had this for a few days now.

- You do not have to remove the battery to get at the MicroSD slot but you DO have to remove the battery *cover*.

- It DOES come with a stylus. In fact it comes with TWO. The odd thing is that, when you're using it in "portrait" mode, the stylus slides into a slot in the 'lower right' corner. With my Treo it was the upper-right so this takes some getting used to. HOWEVER - if you're using it in LANDSCAPE mode, that means the 'slot' is in the upper right.

- Holding the volume buttons will put the phone into/out-of vibrate mode if you hold them long enough.

- The display is FANTASTIC. Bright, sharp, clear. It's EXCELLENT for showing pictures.

- I'm still fiddling with it to get Google Maps to talk to the GPS. I have to have enough time "outside" to try a few things.

- This weekend I'll get the chance to try out data-tethering with my laptop.

- I've yet to try out Wi-Fi

- Bookworm looks SO much better on this screen than on my Treo

- There are websites that are better with Opera and some that are better with IE but you HAVE to set IE to "mobile" otherwise it will try to act like a full-size browser and it's really nowhere near as good as Opera is at doing that.

- When using the touchscreen for a keyboard, it's REALLY nice that the vibrate 'clicks' when you 'press' a key so that you get some tactile feedback that it's detected a 'keypress'.

- The camera's not bad, so far. Only taken a couple of pictures.

- I picked up a 4GB MicroSD for $15 to "hold me" until the 32GB MicroSD cards come out (the were announced this past winter).

- Syncing with my Hotmail account means I no longer have to wait until I get home to check my mail (it's blocked from work)

- The WinMo Facebook application is nicer than the website.

- This thing matched up my Contacts (which I sync from Outlook on my laptop) with Facebook and downloaded user pictures/avatars from my friends list automatically! (With my permission, of course - and this was a TouchFLO feature, not a native WinMo feature)

I'm VERY happy so far.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm liking the sound of it even more. I stopped in at a VZW store today to see it first hand and unfortunately was told that it is not in the stores yet and might not be for at least another month.

Regarding functionality, my buddy has the VZPack and unlimited data plan (including Mobile E-mail) for his LG EnvTouch. How do those transfer over to the TP2? I'm guessing that the unlimited data plan would allow him to use the phone to connect to VZW's 3G network and surf the web if he is not in a wifi area. The specs of the phone state that it is not compatible with Mobile E-mail. I'm guessing it's that the TP2 doesn't need to use the Mobile E-mail app since you truely have internet access. I assume that things like VZNavigator and VZCast are also not avail on the TP2 as the O/S is not the VZW specific O/S.

Lastly (for now), how do the Outlook Contacts integrate with the address book, or is it all the same? I'm asking since I currently have many numbers in my current phone and use the VZW tool to backup my addressbook on-line. This then allows me to download my addressbook when I get a new phone. A lot of the phone numbers in my addressbook on my LG Voyager are not in my Outlook Contacts. On the TP2, are the contacts and addressbook separate lists, but integrated for the purposes of viewing or is it just one list and everything is synched up with Outlook?

Thanks for putting up with all my questions,
Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

djlong said:


> Some quick notes as I've had this for a few days now.


Thanks for sharing your feedback! This was definitely helpful!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Lastly (for now), how do the Outlook Contacts integrate with the address book, or is it all the same? I'm asking since I currently have many numbers in my current phone and use the VZW tool to backup my addressbook on-line. This then allows me to download my addressbook when I get a new phone. A lot of the phone numbers in my addressbook on my LG Voyager are not in my Outlook Contacts. On the TP2, are the contacts and addressbook separate lists, but integrated for the purposes of viewing or is it just one list and everything is synched up with Outlook?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with all my questions,
> Merg


I read the TP2 user guide (I linked to it earlier, upthread) and it appears that Outlook Contacts sync just fine through ActiveSync, and you can look at those contacts via the HTC interface or Outlook Contacts on the mobile phone - it's the same data. I did see that contacts could also be stored on the SIM Card, and Outlook Contacts can by transferred to the SIM Card (and vise versa), and that contacts on the SIM card can be transferred via bluetooth to cars equipped to support bluetooth phone, so there's a LOT that can be done with Contacts!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I read the TP2 user guide (I linked to it earlier, upthread) and it appears that Outlook Contacts sync just fine through ActiveSync, and you can look at those contacts via the HTC interface or Outlook Contacts on the mobile phone - it's the same data. I did see that contacts could also be stored on the SIM Card, and Outlook Contacts can by transferred to the SIM Card (and vise versa), and that contacts on the SIM card can be transferred via bluetooth to cars equipped to support bluetooth phone, so there's a LOT that can be done with Contacts!


Yes, the Outlook sync works very well with Windows Mobile. My Apache runs WM6.1 and works the same way. The only thing I can't sync wirelessly are notes, and that's a problem because I use that a lot, mostly on the phone side. I've just learned to setup a USB sync that only transfers notes.

The WM Bluetooth interface can download your contacts, but it depends on the capability of the other device. My contacts would download to the handsfree system in my BMW, but would not download to my wife's cars (a Lexus and a Nissan). Those cars use a separate phone book that stays with the car.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I read the TP2 user guide (I linked to it earlier, upthread) and it appears that Outlook Contacts sync just fine through ActiveSync, and you can look at those contacts via the HTC interface or Outlook Contacts on the mobile phone - it's the same data. I did see that contacts could also be stored on the SIM Card, and Outlook Contacts can by transferred to the SIM Card (and vise versa), and that contacts on the SIM card can be transferred via bluetooth to cars equipped to support bluetooth phone, so there's a LOT that can be done with Contacts!


Thanks for the info. I just saw your link... I hadn't read your post closely enough before. I'll hafta take a look at it.

- Merg


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Some more thoughts (because I've used so many other people's experiences so much I really want to give back when *I'm* the early adopter)

- Threaded text messages are NICE. Seeing a whole conversation with my fiancee - just the messages between the two of us is GREAT when you get that response 5 hours after you sent something - and in the meantime you've texted 4 other people.

- This thing comes with an MP3 trimmer. Presumably it's so you can trim MP3 files that you want to use as ringtones. That'll be another project when I get time. I've never done ringtones because I don't like paying a couple of bucks for a piece of something tied to a specific piece of hardware that I used to pay $1 for to play on any record player.

- I was VERY used to the "WinMo" way of doing things and thought I would pretty much turn TouchFLO off. I am very happy to admit how wrong I was.

- I like the RSS reader supplied. So far I only subscribed to channels that were suggested by the software - I haven't "rolled my own" yet.

- I *did* finally get to test the GPS. It is NOT locked by Verizon. Google Maps worked PERFECTLY once I was out in the open and got the settings right (in my case it was making sure that the GPS was set to COM4 and that Google Maps was also set to COM4).

Someone asked about how Outlook contacts synched. I don't know how things work with the service you mentioned. Here's how everything worked with me. I'd been using a Treo 700w for 3+ years and always synched with Outlook. When the TP2 came in the mail, I hooked it up to my Vista Pro laptop. It took it a bit to self-install the drivers. Then the Windows Mobile Sync center woke up and asked me how I wanted to sync with the new phone (that it asked me to give a name to). Once I did that - all my contacts were in my new phone. Yes, it was THAT simple. And I've noticed that synching is a lot faster.

I've still yet to test tethering to my laptop.

Oh yeah - one thing that may not be obvious. This thing charges through it's micro usb cable. The nice thing about that is going to be for tethering. You'll only have the one wire to the phone from your laptop. prebiously, I needed two power outlets - one for the PC and one for my Treo if I didn't want to run the battery down in my phone. Now it'll just be the one power cord for the laptop. And if it's brief, I could even tether by Bluetooth - though I ovbiously wouldn't get the recharging benefits of being hooked up via the wire. This means I don't have to envy those who have cellular PC cards, It may not be a card, but at least I don't need another power outlet.

The camera? Well, I took a few pictures with it. You can judge the quality for yourself. I attached a picture from where I work...

I'm still a very happy customer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

djlong said:


> I *did* finally get to test the GPS. It is NOT locked by Verizon. Google Maps worked PERFECTLY once I was out in the open and got the settings right (in my case it was making sure that the GPS was set to COM4 and that Google Maps was also set to COM4).
> 
> Someone asked about how Outlook contacts synched. I don't know how things work with the service you mentioned. Here's how everything worked with me. I'd been using a Treo 700w for 3+ years and always synched with Outlook. When the TP2 came in the mail, I hooked it up to my Vista Pro laptop. It took it a bit to self-install the drivers. Then the Windows Mobile Sync center woke up and asked me how I wanted to sync with the new phone (that it asked me to give a name to). Once I did that - all my contacts were in my new phone. Yes, it was THAT simple. And I've noticed that synching is a lot faster.


Thanks for the info...

Regarding the use of the GPS, do you have a data plan with VZW? I was wondering if the Wifi feature is only available with the data plan? My thinking is that the Wifi is a free feature of the phone, but obviously only available if in a Wifi area. With the data plan, that would give you Internet access 24/7 as you are connecting directly through VZW's 3G network. Am I accurate on this basis?

As for Outlook, I'm trying to figure out how the contacts on my current phone will be integrated with the contacts on the new phone. When looking up a contact on the HTC, are you just looking at Outlook contacts on the phone or is it combining Outlook contacts and the phone addressbook together?

Thanks for the replies. I realize I could probably get most of these questions answered by reading the manual, but what's the fun in that?

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Merg, unless Verizon has done something different with the new TP2, you should be able to use WiFi without a data plan. I have an HTC Apache on Verizon with data, but my son-in-law and granddaughter also have them with no data plan, and they use WiFi on their phones all the time. 

Regarding Outlook, the Windows Mobile phones do not differentiate between "Outlook contacts" and "phone address book "; they are one and the same.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Merg, unless Verizon has done something different with the new TP2, you should be able to use WiFi without a data plan. I have an HTC Apache on Verizon with data, but my son-in-law and granddaughter also have them with no data plan, and they use WiFi on their phones all the time.
> 
> Regarding Outlook, the Windows Mobile phones do not differentiate between "Outlook contacts" and "phone address book "; they are one and the same.


Thanks for the reply. That's good to hear about the Wifi. Am I right about the connectivity theory regarding the need for the data plan? As for the contacts, this is going to cause a slight issue for me. I have over a hundred some odd entries in my current phone. Most of those entries are not in my current Outlook Contacts and I don't necessarily need them or want them there.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Verizon has a few different data plans and you will be required to have one when using a smart phone on their system. The good news is that you can opt for the $0/mo "pay per K" plan if you don't intend to use 3G and want to just use WiFi. Of course if you accidentally setup something that syncs or connects, you will get charged, but its easy to avoid that. If you want unlimited, it's going to be between $25 and $45 per month. This gives you 3G access 24/7. Now, even though it's touted as "unlimited", it really isn't. There is a bandwidth limit, but as long as you aren't watching Youtube and downloading Warez all day, you'll likely be fine. As for the pricing difference, it used to be based on whether or not you needed their wireless sync plan. Basically, it's a go-between that you might need if your e-mail service is not a POP or Exchange service. They will try to sell you that more expensive plan, but if you press them, you should be able to get the lesser expensive one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, I don't intend on using the 3G network stuff for anything. I just want to have one device for my phone and PDA and this would do the trick. If I happen to be in a Wifi area and can grab my e-mail via webmail or downloading via my POP account, great, but I don't have that as a 24/7 requirement in my book.

I would assume that the bandwidth limit is not applicable when you are using the Wifi as at that time it is reliant on the Wifi provider to limit your bandwidth, correct?

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I would assume that the bandwidth limit is not applicable when you are using the Wifi as at that time it is reliant on the Wifi provider to limit your bandwidth, correct?


Correct. Verizon will have no knowledge of your WiFi usage at all. That's between you and whoever owns the hotspot.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I can pretty much second everything rudeney said. Very accurate. For the record, I *am* on an unlimited data plan (and I'll be quite irate if they ever try to enforce a cap on me as there's no such mention of it in any of my documentation but I know some carriers have tried doing it regardless) so there hasn't been much of an impetus to test the WiFi. It's on my list, though.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Verizon has had an unpublished 5GB per month limit on all broadband plans for several years now. They claim they can do this, even on users with plans that specifically state they are unlimited, because using that much bandwidth means the user _must_ have violated the terms of service. Do a web search for "Verizon wireless unlimited data not" and you'll see a lot of info about it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh I know - I've read about it - just haven't been hit with it. And if they really were to give me a hard time, there's over $200/mo that would be lost to them.

So far, I've had nothing but good service from them. Even when a surprise $800 bill showed up, they were quick to admit fault and kept me posted on how the fix was progressing.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Darn thing has been sold out for over a week now! I want my HTC TouchPro 2, dang nabbit!

Sorry needed to vent...

- Merg


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Darn thing has been sold out for over a week now! I want my HTC TouchPro 2, dang nabbit!
> 
> Sorry needed to vent...
> 
> - Merg


not available in stores ?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just watched a YouTube presentation where the vlogger replaced TouchFlow with SpbMobile Shell 3.5, and I have to say ... I think I will take that same approach when I finally flip the switch and get the phone.

I didn't like how TouchFlow didn't have easy access to all programs - it's just an unorganized very long list of icons. The SpbMobile Shell takes care of that, and oh so much more ... Very nice indeed.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There are two levels to that program list. You can organize the icons in the first screen - one touch brings you to the "all applications" screen where everything is in alphabetical order.

I didn't think I'd like it at first but it works pretty good for me.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I tried TouchFlo on my HTC Apache and was not very impressed with it. It's "cute", but not very useful. I have no problem using Voice Command to call up an app or just putting it on the launcher.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I just watched a YouTube presentation where the vlogger replaced TouchFlow with SpbMobile Shell 3.5, and I have to say ... I think I will take that same approach when I finally flip the switch and get the phone.
> 
> I didn't like how TouchFlow didn't have easy access to all programs - it's just an unorganized very long list of icons. The SpbMobile Shell takes care of that, and oh so much more ... Very nice indeed.


I installed SPB 3.5 on my TP2 and I'm pretty impressed so far. Being able to customize different home screens for your needs is really nice. My only issue so far is it breaks a couple links and soft keys, such as the contacts selections in the phone dial pad.

I'm really hoping that HTC puts their new version of TouchFlow in the WinMo 6.5 update we all hope to get next week. It has many of the same features SPB 3.5 has, but from what I've seen is more customizable. I love updates....


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope T-mobile releases the 6.5 update on the offical launch date but i'm sure the service providers are going to take their time and make their customers wait


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

naijai said:


> not available in stores ?


Nope. On-line only. They don't even have the phone in the stores. If you go in there and want one, they just order it for you off the internet.

- Merg


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

now that really doesn't make any logical sense especially for new customers & also existing customers who want to upgrade but they could be dealying them because the new ones might have 6.5 pre-installed


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

naijai said:


> now that really doesn't make any logical sense especially for new customers & also existing customers who want to upgrade but they could be dealying them because the new ones might have 6.5 pre-installed


Rumor is they don't want them in stores until they have the 6.5 update in the wild. They figure those that are savvy enough to know about the phone, will be able to update the phone to 6.5 themselves. If they had them in stores and on display for the general public, it would be a much bigger nightmare to try to get the phones updated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Rumor is they don't want them in stores until they have the 6.5 update in the wild. They figure those that are savvy enough to know about the phone, will be able to update the phone to 6.5 themselves. If they had them in stores and on display for the general public, it would be a much bigger nightmare to try to get the phones updated.


Aahhh... Makes sense. When is the release date again for v6.5. I'm guessing it will probably be a few weeks after that before they show up in the stores then although they might show back up on-line a little sooner.

- Merg


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

10/06 is the release date but if they wait weeks to release it then i'm sure people will have lost interest by then


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

When the phone first surfaced, early reviews of the unit were all with WinMo 6.5. From the press releases and other articles, it seems Microsoft was the one who asked for the device to be shipped with WinMo 6.1 on it if it was released before 10-6. 

With that said, I believe they have a huge stock of phones already flashed with WinMo 6.5 on them and they are just waiting for 10-6. MS is trying to make this a big coming out party and with the TP2 being one of the most powerful and feature rich WinMo phones, I can't see them leaving it out of the line up for that day.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, the phone is still out of stock at VZW, but tomorrow is the release of WM6.5, so we'll see if it magically comes back in stock.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, this is interesting...

I went to the Windows Mobile site and looked up the phones available with VZW. The HTC TouchPro II is not listed. They do list the HTC Imagio, which looks identical from the photos, although it doesn't appear to have a keyboard according to the specs. The Imagio is supposed to be released tomorrow and will come with WM6.5.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Okay, this is interesting...
> 
> I went to the Windows Mobile site and looked up the phones available with VZW. The HTC TouchPro II is not listed. They do list the HTC Imagio, which looks identical from the photos, although it doesn't appear to have a keyboard according to the specs. The Imagio is supposed to be released tomorrow and will come with WM6.5.
> 
> - Merg


I just checked after logging in to my VZW account and the HTCPII is listed but marked "out of stock" ... looks like it's quite popular.

The "Imagio" is not on my page though ...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's been outta stock for about 2-1/2 weeks now. I'm hoping with the official release of WM6.5 that it will come back in stock. I also don't have the Imagio yet either, but according to some articles I read, it is not supposed to be released until tomorrow (10/6).

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

And sure enough, the Imagio is on the web site today ...

Feature for feature it's almost identical to the HTC Touch Pro, but the Imagio has VCast TV, Music and Videos while the HTC Touch Pro II does not. The Imagio does not have a physical keyboard, Usage Controls and Family Locator, and it is slightly wider than the HTC TPII.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Showing up for me too now. It wasn't there yet as of 1:30 this morning. I'm still showing the TP2 as being out of stock. I was really hoping they were waiting for today to re-release it with WM6.5.

- Merg


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey just to let those who have been waiting for Verizon

http://www.wmexperts.com/verizon-touch-pro-2-back-stock


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My fiancee is looking at new phones and I noticed the TP2 available on the website last night but at $199 ($100 higher than at introduction)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

naijai said:


> Hey just to let those who have been waiting for Verizon
> 
> http://www.wmexperts.com/verizon-touch-pro-2-back-stock


Still out of stock for me on the website.



djlong said:


> My fiancee is looking at new phones and I noticed the TP2 available on the website last night but at $199 ($100 higher than at introduction)


The phone is retailing at $299 for Verizon with $100 off for $199. If you have the New-in-Two plan you can possibly get up to another $100 off to bring it to $99. It's been that way from the beginning.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I ordered mine at the store yesterday and should have it Monday. It was $269 with a $100 rebate, plus the rep gave me $100 off for my "new every two", and then gave me a $98 account credit ($49 for two months), so after tax and all, it cost me -$5. Of course my monthly bill runs $300-$400 per month for five phones, so it's not like that $5 credit really helps.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I ordered mine at the store yesterday and should have it Monday. It was $269 with a $100 rebate, plus the rep gave me $100 off for my "new every two", and then gave me a $98 account credit ($49 for two months), so after tax and all, it cost me -$5. Of course my monthly bill runs $300-$400 per month for five phones, so it's not like that $5 credit really helps.


That's awesome. Maybe I need to go into the store then. I keep being told though that the rebate in the store is in not instant though, so I really don't want to put out that extra $100 right now.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

There is a $100 mail-in rebate involved. Had I purchased online, it would have been free, but this way, Ii end up with a $5 credit, plus the rep gave me some other freebies. Usually when I renew my contract,m they give me a few thousand "anytime" minutes and a free card charger, and case or belt clip. I've been a customer since 1990, so they take care of me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, the Imagio is now out of stock as well...

Rudeney, let us know if you get your phone today.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm starting to see the commercial campaign for the new Verizon Droid. Not much details that I could find on the new Droid, but it comes out next month and I think I'll just wait a bit to see what it has to offer.

On another note, I noticed today that the Imagio specifically is listed on the Verizon web site as "Comes with Windows Mobile 6.5", while the HTC Touch Pro II does not make that distinction. Now we need to find from those getting the phone from Verizon what the story is ... 6.0 with upgrade path? Or 6.0 no path? Or 6.5 out of the box?


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> .....while the HTC Touch Pro II does not make that distinction. Now we need to find from those getting the phone from Verizon what the story is ... 6.0 with upgrade path? Or 6.0 no path? Or 6.5 out of the box?


While I am on Sprint...I frequent another forum (I posted links previously) about all carrier TP2. Verizon (and most others) are still 6.1. While Microsoft has posted some TP2s will be upgraded to 6.5...no carrier has made an announcement. In fact, I noticed in making this post that Sprint is not listed for the TP2.

All is not lost. The "unlocker" for CDMA phones (Sprint & Verizon) will be released in a few days (so says the "team" making it). When that happens you'll be able to put on 6.5 even if the carrier drags their feet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I'm starting to see the commercial campaign for the new Verizon Droid. Not much details that I could find on the new Droid, but it comes out next month and I think I'll just wait a bit to see what it has to offer.
> 
> On another note, I noticed today that the Imagio specifically is listed on the Verizon web site as "Comes with Windows Mobile 6.5", while the HTC Touch Pro II does not make that distinction. Now we need to find from those getting the phone from Verizon what the story is ... 6.0 with upgrade path? Or 6.0 no path? Or 6.5 out of the box?


From the Windows Mobile site regarding upgrading to WM6.5...



> *Phones that can be updated from Windows Mobile 6.1 to 6.5*
> 
> Over the next few months, our partners may release updates to some of their Windows Mobile 6.1 phones. As the updates become available, we'll add links here that will guide you to the installation instructions on the web site of your mobile operator or manufacturer. If you don't see your phone in the list below, check back soon-we'll be updating this page frequently.
> 
> ...


- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

VegasDen said:


> While I am on Sprint...I frequent another forum (I posted links previously) about all carrier TP2. Verizon (and most others) are still 6.1. While Microsoft has posted some TP2s will be upgraded to 6.5...no carrier has made an announcement. In fact, I noticed in making this post that Sprint is not listed for the TP2.
> 
> All is not lost. The "unlocker" for CDMA phones (Sprint & Verizon) will be released in a few days (so says the "team" making it). When that happens you'll be able to put on 6.5 even if the carrier drags their feet.


Please keep us updated in the status of the "unlocker".

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> From the Windows Mobile site regarding upgrading to WM6.5...
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg. I followed the link in the post preceding yours, but didn't see this info about the HTC TP2, so now it's just a matter of waiting for Verizon to announce they are going to provide the upgrade.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, the Imagio is now out of stock as well...
> 
> Rudeney, let us know if you get your phone today.


Yep, it came yesterday. I had to go down to the FedEx office and get it last night, even though the VZW rep said they would send it as not requiring a signature. It was no problem, though as FedEx is only about 10 miles away and we needed to go out for dinner anyhow.

So, yes, I did stay up late playing with it!  The verdict? Well, it's OK....:lol: No seriously, it's FANTASTIC. My only real gripe is that it doesn't always respond as I want it when I use my big fat thumb to type on the screen, but then again, that's what the keyboard is for, and of course I can always pull out the stylus if I get frustrated.

I've already put my favorite apps on it:

C-ApiSRO (Sirius/XM player)
Facebook
1-Calc
MS Voice Command
Bburg Blackjack

I ordered a belt holster from VZW online, and a 16GB MicroSD card from eBay.

Oh, and it is WM6.1. I've played with 6.5 on m Apache (via PPCKitchen.org) and I'm happy with 6.1, but will probably upgrade when/if it's an option.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, the Imagio is now back in stock at VZW, but the TP2 is still out of stock. I wonder if VZW is waiting until WM6.5 is released for the TP2 and they'll be selling them with WM6.5 installed.

I guess I can hope, right?

- Merg


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Please keep us updated in the status of the "unlocker".
> 
> - Merg


The Unlocker was released today for CDMA phones (Verizon & Sprint). Insure you read all the instructions. Then you can upgrade with ROM's that have WinMo 6.5.

Have fun!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, the Imagio is now back in stock at VZW, but the TP2 is still out of stock. I wonder if VZW is waiting until WM6.5 is released for the TP2 and they'll be selling them with WM6.5 installed.
> 
> I guess I can hope, right?
> 
> - Merg


According to Microsoft, 6.5 is not yet ready for the TP2. As for stock, if you really want one, go to your nearest VZW corporate-owned store and have them order it for you. That's what I did and had it two days later even though the website always showed OOS.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

rudeney said:


> According to Microsoft, 6.5 is not yet ready for the TP2. As for stock, if you really want one, go to your nearest VZW corporate-owned store and have them order it for you. That's what I did and had it two days later even though the website always showed OOS.


6.5 has been out for awhile in the custom rom scene. The currect 6.5 out there is the RC for it that has been sent to manufacturers for testing. There are 6.5 roms out for the TP2 if you start looking around for custom roms.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> 6.5 has been out for awhile in the custom rom scene. The currect 6.5 out there is the RC for it that has been sent to manufacturers for testing. There are 6.5 roms out for the TP2 if you start looking around for custom roms.


Oh, yes, I know that - i had 6.5 running on my HTC Apache months ago. Of course that phone was so slow with so little memory it almost wasn't usable.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just checked this morning and it looks like the HTC TP2 is back in stock at VZW on-line.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Some TP2 users (me included) are reporting problems not being able to get 3G network access. It seems the first week I had the phone, it was great, but now all I get is "1X" speed. It's not a network or reception issues as I can put it next to my wife's phone (and my old XV6700) and they are both in EVDO mode, while the TP2 still only says 1X.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't yet decided if I want the HTC TP2 or the Droid. I want the portability of document access via WinMobile Office apps, but I also want the power and camera on the Droid... 

I'm going to just bide my time I guess.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Some TP2 users (me included) are reporting problems not being able to get 3G network access. It seems the first week I had the phone, it was great, but now all I get is "1X" speed. It's not a network or reception issues as I can put it next to my wife's phone (and my old XV6700) and they are both in EVDO mode, while the TP2 still only says 1X.


OK, this is weird. I'm in 3G now. I have it connected both to my personal POP e-mail and my office Exchange server. I received mail on both and the phone started vibrating and wouldn't stop. I finally pressed the END button to make it quit. I read my e-mail but then happened to notice that 3G is on. And I haven't moved from my desk in the last two hours. I wonder if VZW just pushed some sort of update?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And... Out of stock again already... And since I didn't have time to call today, looks like I'm waiting again. I found out that I can't order it on-line as it will not let me do so without picking a data plan, which I do not want.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Merg, if you don't want a data plan, then you can't have this phone!  VZW has a new policy that all smartphones, PDA's, and Blackberries require an unlimited data plan, starting at $29.99/mo. They have a Samsung "pseudo-smartphone" that can use a new $9.99/mo plan, but the old "pay as you go" plan is no longer available. I went through this with them when I upgraded my granddaughter to a Blackberry. All she wanted was the keyboard and the "status". She never used data on her old XV6700 Pocket PC, and won't on the Blackberry, but VZW was adamant, and I even took it up the chain with no luck (though they did give me a nice discount for now having two data plans). Sorry!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Merg, if you don't want a data plan, then you can't have this phone!  VZW has a new policy that all smartphones, PDA's, and Blackberries require an unlimited data plan, starting at $29.99/mo. They have a Samsung "pseudo-smartphone" that can use a new $9.99/mo plan, but the old "pay as you go" plan is no longer available. I went through this with them when I upgraded my granddaughter to a Blackberry. All she wanted was the keyboard and the "status". She never used data on her old XV6700 Pocket PC, and won't on the Blackberry, but VZW was adamant, and I even took it up the chain with no luck (though they did give me a nice discount for now having two data plans). Sorry!


This seems to be the norm across the board with all providers any smartphone purchase requires a dataplan


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Merg, if you don't want a data plan, then you can't have this phone!  VZW has a new policy that all smartphones, PDA's, and Blackberries require an unlimited data plan, starting at $29.99/mo. They have a Samsung "pseudo-smartphone" that can use a new $9.99/mo plan, but the old "pay as you go" plan is no longer available. I went through this with them when I upgraded my granddaughter to a Blackberry. All she wanted was the keyboard and the "status". She never used data on her old XV6700 Pocket PC, and won't on the Blackberry, but VZW was adamant, and I even took it up the chain with no luck (though they did give me a nice discount for now having two data plans). Sorry!


See, I thought I'd be able to the pay as you go option. I don't need the broadband plan. I would just take advantage of Wifi when it was available. Maybe I can get them squeeze me in... Worth a try. If it doesn't work, I guess they don't get a new phone out of me.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

naijai said:


> This seems to be the norm across the board with all providers any smartphone purchase requires a dataplan


Right, but VZW used to have a pay-as-you go dataplan that didn't have a monthly cost. That's what I was hoping to use.

- Merg


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Right, but VZW used to have a pay-as-you go dataplan that didn't have a monthly cost. That's what I was hoping to use.


Yep, it was $1.99 per megabyte or something ridiculous like that. They claim they had to do away with that because these PDA and smartphones are just too likely to get online and customers end up arguing over a big bill. Honestly, I think it's all BS and they are just following suit with AT&T and their data plan requirement for subsidizing the iPhone. Our 14 year old granddaughter had a PDA for a year on the pay-go plan and never racked up one cent worth of charges. And trust me, if anyone was going to do it, it would be her!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

With TMO i know that if you were to purchase the phone full price than you arent required to have a data plan nor an agreeement but i don't know if tyhat might be an avenue you want to look into


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

naijai said:


> With TMO i know that if you were to purchase the phone full price than you arent required to have a data plan nor an agreeement but i don't know if tyhat might be an avenue you want to look into


When I can get the phone for $99 as opposed to over $300? Nah, I'll try to get it without the data plan. I wouldn't even mind the ability to lock out accessing their data network.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Merg, I just upgraded both my boys' phones for their birthday - same deal as Rudeney. They only wanted cool features and the status of the phones. I argued about the data plan until I was blue in the face. I have had VZ for 6 years. They said the smart phones had to have a data plan. Since I have a Blackberry, I upgraded the data plan to a family one, but I was ticked that my price increased pretty substantiallly.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ugh. You guys aren't making me feel to good about this. I was so excited that a smartphone came out that I would be interested in using and now it seems like I won't be able to get it. I really can't see spending $20 more a month for a feature I would almost never use.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

rudeney said:


> I guess the really like me. I wish D* liked me so much!


They like ME. After all, I got a $4.99 certificate for a PPV reimbursement! :joy:

:nono2:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Ugh. You guys aren't making me feel to good about this. I was so excited that a smartphone came out that I would be interested in using and now it seems like I won't be able to get it. I really can't see spending $20 more a month for a feature I would almost never use.


There is one good thing about having a data plan - it gives you 20% off your voice plan. Our voice plan is about $140/mo, and with that 20% discount my data plan is almost free.


----------

